# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα Budgies

## Χαρηςbudgie13

Γεια σας παιδια!!! Εχω 2 ζευγαρια budgies. Θελω να τα ζευγαρωσω. Το ενα ζευγαρι ειναι ο Σαμερ (ο μπλε παπαγαλος) και η Φιονα (ο γκρι παπαγαλος). Το αλλο ζευγαρι ειναι ο Γυπας (ο σκουρος παπαγαλος) και η Μονικα (ο ασπρος παπαγαλος με λιγο μωβ). Ο Σαμερ και η Φιονα αγκαλιαζονται αλλα πιο πολυ τσακωνονται γιατι το θυληκο η Φιονα ειναι πολυ επιθετικη και λιγο κακιστρο. Ποιο ζευγαρι να ζευγαρωσω; Η και τα δυο; Ειναι ο Μαρτης ο καταλληλος μηνας για ζευγαρωμα?

Και κατι αλλο. Θελω να μου εξηγησετε αν δεν σας κανει κοπος για την διατροφικη περιοδος τι πρεπει να κανω. 

Ευχαριστω!!!☺☺☺

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες Χάρη στην παρέα μας. Περιμένουμε να μας συστήσεις τα ζευγάρια σου στην ενότητα των παρουσιάσεων: Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας.

Ο Μάρτιος σαν μήνας είναι ιδανικός για να ξεκινήσεις την αναπαραγωγή. Αρχικά δώσε μας μερικές πληροφορίες όμως για το ζευγάρι ώστε να σε βοηθήσουμε και εμείς με τη σειρά μας. Εφόσον θέλεις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη διατροφική προετοιμασία σημαίνει πως δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο πέραν της κανονικής διατροφής. Τι διατροφή τους παρέχεις εβδομαδιαία κατά τη διάρκεια του χρόνου; 

Μπορείς να ζευγαρώσεις και τα δύο ζευγάρια με την προϋπόθεση να βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά και τα δύο ζευγάρια. Για παράδειγμα δύο ζευγαρώστρες καναρινιών είναι ιδανικές. 

Απάντησε μου τι διατροφή τους παρέχεις και θα σου επισυνάψω μερικά άρθρα μας χρήσιμα ώστε να διαβάσεις.

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Γεια σου Efthimis98, δεν ξερω πως να βαλω τις φωτογραφιες  στην ενοτητα των παρουσιασεων. Τα 2 ζευγαρια τα εχω σε διαφορετικα κλουβια. Το ενα ζευγαρι ο Σαμερ και η Φιονα ειναι αγαπημενοι αλλα οχι και τοσο γιατι οπως λεω και πανω η φιονα ειναι λιγο επιθετικη. Το αλλο ζευγαρακι ειναι ο Γυπας και η Μονικα αυτοι ειναι παρα πολυ αγαπημενοι ολη την ωρα φιλιουνται και καθαριζει ο ενας τον αλλον. Τους βαζω παπαγαλινη απο pet shop, βιταμινες και κοκκαλο απο σουπια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα θηλυκά Budgie ως επί το πλείστον είναι πιο επιθετικά και απότομα. Ο χαλινός των θηλυκών είναι σκούρος καφέ και τραχύς ή όχι ακόμη; Η τροφή είναι χύμα; 

Η διατροφή τους δεν είναι πλούσια, αν και σαν είδος δεν έχουν υψηλές απαιτήσεις. Λαχανικά και χορταρικά τρώνε καθόλου; Προσπάθησες να τους μάθεις να φάνε; Σουπιοκόκκαλο καλά κάνεις και έχεις διαθέσιμο. Ποιες είναι οι βιταμίνες; Είναι κάποιο σκεύασμα ή συμπλήρωμα ή οι γνωστές κόκκινες-πορτοκαλί-πράσινες-κίτρινες-μπλε μπισκοταυγοτροφές;

Πότε και από που τα απέκτησες, από pet shop, εκτροφέα ή ιδιώτη; 

Ορισμένα χρήσιμα άρθρα που μπορείς να διαβάσεις είναι τα εξής: Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus undulatus), H διατροφή των παπαγάλων Budgie, Μεταλλάξεις των παπαγάλων Budgie, Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς των παπαγάλων Budgie και Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής για τα παπαγαλάκια Budgie.

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Η φιονα ειναι πολυ επιθετικη ενω η μονικα απο το αλλο ζευγαρι ειναι πολυ καλη. Η τροφη ειναι χυμα και οι βιταμινες απο σκευασμα. Τους βαζω 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα μαρουλι. Της φιονας ο χαλινος ειναι σκουρος καφε ενω της μονικας ειναι λιγο γαλαζιο με ανοιχτο μπεζ.Τα 2 αρσενικα τα πηρα απο εκτροφεα ενω τα 2 θυληκα απο ενα πανυγηρι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα η συμπεριφορά κάθε πουλιού. 
Όσον αφορά την αναπαραγωγή αν κανείς σωστή διατροφή και τα έχεις σε σταθερό σημείο και σε ησυχία έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να ζευγαρώσουν. 
Θα πρέπει να βάζεις φρέσκα λαχανικά κάθε μέρα. Καλά πλυμμενα και στεγνά και αυγό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Σουπιοκοκαλο θα πρέπει να έχουν στο κλουβί μόνιμα. 
Όσο για τα πουλάκια που πήρες από το παζάρι ξέρεις ηλικία; Καλό θα ήταν να προτιμάμε να αγοράζουμε από κάπου που ξέρουμε. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Ναι το ξερω απλως μου τα ειχαν παρει δωρο τα 2 θυληκα. Ωραια σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου. Αυτη την εβδομαδα θα παω να παρω 1 φωλια για το καθε ζευγαρακι. Η φιονα εχει παρα πολυ σκουρο χαλινο οποτε επειδη την εχω ενα χρονο παιζει να ναι 1.5 ετων ενω η μονικα 1 τα αγορια ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο 1 ετος.Αν δεν τα καταφερουν να ζευγαρωσουν μεχρι ποιο μηνα μπορουν ακομα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πιστεύω το αργότερο μέχρι τον ιουνιο. Μετά ζεσταίνει πολύ. Και ξαναπροσπαθεις το Σεπτέμβρη παλι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπότε ενισχύεις διατροφικά τα ζευγάρια σου και αρχικά προσθέτεις τη φωλιά στο ζευγάρι με το θηλυκό με τον καφέ χαλινό αφού πρώτα δεις ότι αρχίζουν να ζευγαρώνουν (βατέματα). Οι βιταμίνες έχουν κάποιο όνομα; Τα πουλιά είναι σε εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο;

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Α ωραια σε ευχαριστω Μαργαριτα! Τα πουλια Ευθυμη ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο. Δηλαδη να βαλω φωλια στον Σαμερ και στην φιονα και να μην βαλω στο αλλο ζευγαρακι? Θα σου πω αυριο το οναμα της βιταμινης. Καλο βραδυ παιδια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι βάλε αρχικά στο έτοιμο ζευγάρι και ας τσακώνονται. Σε τι δωμάτιο βρίσκονται τα πουλιά; Ενοχλούνται από τίποτα (π.χ. πηγαινοέρχεστε συνέχεια, ανοιγοκλείνετε το φως κ.λπ.);
Καλά κάνεις και δίνεις εφόσον δεν τρώνε κάποιο σκεύασμα αλλά ξεκίνησε να δοκιμάζεις και καινούργια πράγματα στη διατροφή τους. 

Το άλλο ζευγαράκι θα περιμένεις να δεις την εξέλιξή τους. Τι μετάλλαξη είναι το δεύτερο θηλυκό σου που δεν είναι μάλλον ακόμη έτοιμο;

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Λοιπον παιδια. Τους αγορασα σημερα ενα κρακερ με γευση πορτοκαλι και μηλο, σουπιοκοκαλα, βιταμινη χυμα tropical και χυμα παπαγαλινη.Θα τους βαλω να φανε μαρουλι και βραστο αυγο. Αυριο θα αγορασω φωλιες. Για την διατροφικη περιοδο καλα ειναι αυτα που αγορασα?

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Τι εννοεις μεταλλαξη? Τα εχω στο δωματιο μου τα παντζουρια ανοιχτα με φως και κλεινω το φως κατα της 11 το βραδυ. Δεν τα μετακινω

----------


## Efthimis98

> Λοιπον παιδια. Τους αγορασα σημερα ενα κρακερ με γευση πορτοκαλι και μηλο, σουπιοκοκαλα, βιταμινη χυμα tropical και χυμα παπαγαλινη.Θα τους βαλω να φανε μαρουλι και βραστο αυγο. Αυριο θα αγορασω φωλιες. Για την διατροφικη περιοδο καλα ειναι αυτα που αγορασα?


Αγόρασες πραγματικά ανούσια πράγματα εκτός των σουπιοκόκκαλων. Το κράκερ δεν έχει να προσφέρει τίποτα. Χίλιες φορές φρέσκα και να μην τα τρώνε. Η βιταμίνη δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μπισκότο με ζάχαρη. Παπαγαλίνη να παίρνεις συσκευασμένη, χωρίς μπισκοτάκια κυρίως. Προς το παρόν δες αν έχει τίποτα η τροφή μέσα, έπειτα βάλε την σε ένα αεροστεγές δοχείο και στην κατάψυξη για καμία ή δύο μέρες. Έπειτα βγάλε την και άφησε την να στεγνώσει αν έχει υγρασία σε έντονο ήλιο έξω. Προσοχή μόνο να μην πάει τίποτα. Να τους βάλεις αυγό βραστό και μαρούλι πολύ καλά πλυμένο και στεγνωμένο (είναι φουλ στα ραντίσματα).

Διάβασες τα άρθρα που σου επισύναψα; Αν τα διαβάσεις θα καταλάβεις τις μεταλλάξεις και όλα όσα πρέπει να ξέρεις για τη διατροφή. Προφανώς για να αγόρασες όλα αυτά δεν τα είχες διαβάσει.

Αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει τη "βιταμίνη" και το κράκερ γύρισε τα πίσω και αγόρασε κάτι άλλο, όπως για παράδειγμα και άλλα σουπιοκόκκαλα για το μέλλον ή ό,τι άλλο χρειάζεσαι. Αν θες να δόσεις κάποια πολυβιταμίνη μπορείς ώστε να είναι καλύτερα προετοιμασμένα για την αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Καλημερα παιδια!!!
Τους εχω παρει φωλια απο 16 μαρτιου και την ψεκασα με spray pinex και την εβαλα 17 του μηνος. Η θυληκια ( φιονα) μπαινει στην φωλια ολη την ωρα, ροκανιζει την εισοδο και μπαινει ολοκληρη μεσα για πολλα λεπτα. Τους εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο, σπορους , αυγοτροφη και τους βαζω μαρουλι , μανγκο και απο εδω και περα θα βαζω βραστο αυγο και χορταρικα. Ολη την ωρα φιλιουνται , ο αρσενικος ( σαμερ) την καθαριζει στο κεφαλι και την ταιζει και χτυπαει ρυθμικα το ραμφος του στις πατηθρες , στο ραμφος της θυληκιας και στα καγκελα. Καθως οταν μπαινει η θυληκια στην φωλια κουναει το κεφαλι του πανω κατω. Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη για την συνεχεια ή παρατηρηση καλοδεχουμενη!
Καλη σας μερα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα! Το άλλο ζευγαράκι, η Μόνικα και ο Γύπας πως τα πάνε; 

Οπότε πιστεύω πως σε λίγες μέρες θα έρθει και το πρώτο αυγό. Με το καλό λοιπόν. Όταν σκάσουν τα αυγά και υπάρξουν νεοσσοί θα ξανά μιλήσουμε για την φροντίδα τους. Μέχρι τότε, καλή συνέχεια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Μολις εχουμε εξελιξεις θα ενημερωσω!!! Η Μονικα και ο γυπας ολη την ωρα φιλιουνται και καθαριζονται και ο αρσενικος κουναει το κεφαλι του πανω κατω και το ραμφος του ρυθμικα στα καγκελα. Δεν τους εχω βαλει φωλια. Οι χαλινοι δεν εχουν ουτε καφε ουτε με χρωμα ακομα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω το έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω, η Μόνικα επειδή είναι ανοιχτόχρωμος παπαγάλος μπορεί ο χαλινός της να μην γίνει το ίδιο σκούρο καφέ όσο άλλων μεταλλάξεων, μπορεί ακόμη και της Φιόνας. Μόλις αρχίσει να καφετίζει είναι δείγμα σιγά σιγά πως μπαίνει σε αναπαραγωγική διάθεση και άρα είναι πιο γόνιμη. Άλλα σημάδια ότι είναι σε τέτοια διάθεση είναι να είναι κινητική πολύ, να κράζει περισσότερο, να ψάχνει να βρει κάτι που να θυμίζει φωλιά (σκεύος, γωνία στο κλουβί κ.λπ.), να είναι επιθετική κυρίως προς άλλα θηλυκά, να δαγκώνει και να μασουλάει διάφορα αντικείμενα όπως παιχνίδια, πατήθρες κ.λπ..

Ο χαλινός της Μόνικας τι χρώμα έχει; Είναι τελείως λευκός ο χαλινός ή έχει και απαλό γαλάζιο;

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Της Φιονας εχει γινει σκουρο καφε αρα ειναι ετοιμη για αναπαραγωγη. Της μονικας ειναι κατω κατω κοντα στο ραμφος λιγο απαλο  γαλαζιο και πανω ολα ασπρο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι λογικό, η Φιόνα είπαμε ότι είναι σε αναπαραγωγική διάθεση. Αντίθετα, η Μόνικα έχει χαρακτηριστικό χαλινό θηλυκών Budgie εκτός αναπαραγωγική διάθεσης. Πρέπει να περιμένεις και άλλο. Αλλά είναι σε καλό δρόμο, έχουν δεθεί. Περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες τους στο άλλο θέμα της παρουσίασής τους: Τα ζευγαρια budgies μου.

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Δεν ξερω πως να ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες. Εχω εσωτερικη ταιστρα επειδη το κλουβι ειχε 2 εξωτερικες αλλα ηταν μικρες. Να τις ξαναβαλω αυτες να μην τους ενοχλω για να βαλω το χερι μου μεσα ωστε να βγαζω την ταιστρα για να βαζω φαγητο ή να την αφησω?

----------


## NickKo

Αν εχουν συνηθισει τη παρουσια σου γενικα και ειδικα του χεριου σου μεσα στο χωρο τους και η ολη διαδικασια γινεται χωρις να υπαρχει προβλημα ( δε τα βλεπεις να στρεσαρονται ) τοτε συνεχισε οπως ειναι , .

Προσπαθησε ομωα να μην κανεις αλλαγες συχνα στο χωρο τους ακομη και τις πιο μικρες .. συνδυαζουν στανταρ πραγματα με στανταρ συνηθειες ( πχ " βλεπω χερι θα μπει να μου βαλει το μπολακι με το φαγητο ολ γκουντ δεν αγχωνομαι " , ή εντελως αλλιως : " μπαινει χερι παναγια μου τρεχτε .. " ) , και τις ωρες με συγκεκριμενες ενεργειες ( πχ πηγε 12 το μεσημερι  οπ θα μου βαλει φαγητο οπου να ναι .. πηγε 8 το βραδυ οπ οπου να ναι θα με σκεπασει και θα πεσω γ υπνο .. ) .. θα δεις διαφορά στη συμπεριφορα τους προς το καλυτερο , ειδικα τετοια εποχη .... 

σκεψου το ιδιο συμβαινει και σε μας πανω κατω εχεις πρωινο απο 7-11 μεσημεριανο καπου στς 1-4 και βραδυνο καπου στς 8-10 , αν τ αλλαξεις αυτο κτ θα αλλαξει στν οργανισμο σου ή θα σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια το φαγητο , αν δν κοιμηθεις επισης νωρις , το πρωι θα εισαι κουρασμενος , δε θα σκεφτεσαι δε θα κανεις πραγματα , ή αν σου βαλει η μητερα σου φαγητο σε κατσαρολα να φας ενω πριν ετρωγες σε πιατο θα πεις τι εγινε ρε φιλε πως θα φαω εδω με τη κουταλα ( παλι θα φας δε θα μεινεις νυστικος , αλλα προς στιγμην θα αγχωθεις )  το ιδιο ακριβως ισχυει κ με κεινα ... 

Εχουμε νεα απο τις φωλιες ? Πως τα πανε γενικα τα ζευγαρακια ?

HelloWorld

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Σε ευχαριστω! Εχω βαλει φωλια στο ενα ζευγαρακι και το θυληκο ολη την μερα μπαινοβγαινει!!

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Καλησπερα, πριν λιγο κοιταξα το εσωτερικο της φωλιας και βρηκα ξεραμενα κομματακια απο μαρουλι και μικρα ξυλα απο τα τσαμπια κεχρι. Λετε να τα εβαλε μεσα για επιστρωση? Λεω να βαλω στην γουβα της φωλιας ριγανη και αν θελει να την βγαλει μονη της. Τι ριγανη να βαλω? Την τριμενη που ειναι σε πλαστικο κουτακι?

----------


## Eliccaios

Εγώ στα δικά μου μπατζι είχα βάλει πριονίδι  δοκίμασε να βάλεις λόγο ότι ακόμα έχουμε κρύα και δεν έχει μπει καλά η άνοιξη  με το πριονίδι θα έχουνε και λίγο παραπάνω ζεστασιά....

----------


## Efthimis98

Να βάλεις λίγο πριονίδι στη φωλιά, ένα δάχτυλο το πολύ. Να προσθέτεις κάθε μέρα και από λίγο ώστε να δεις τις αντιδράσεις τους. Πολλά budgie δεν το δέχονται και προσπαθούν να το βγάλουν από τη φωλιά. 

Ρίγανη να δίνεις λίγη αποξηραμένη, τριμμένη σε μια αυγοθήκη ή ακόμη και φρέσκια σε κλαδάκι αν έχεις διαθέσιμη.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Εβαλα στην γουβα πριονιδι αλλα δεν το θελει και το πεταει στην γωνια στην τρυπα της φωλιας

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην προσθέσεις άλλο. Για αυτό σου είπα αν το έβαζες σταδιακά για να δεις πως θα αντιδράσει. Άσε την όπως είναι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μη βάζεις άλλο πριονίδι και την εκνευρίσεις. Απαραίτητο είναι όταν γεννηθούν τα μικρά για να τραβάει τις βρωμιές από τις κουτσουλιές και για να είναι μαλακά τα ποδαράκια στα μικρά και να μη στραβώσουν.
Με το που βγουν τα μικρά βάλε. 
Εγώ πέρσι το καλοκαίρι έβαζα στη φωλιά με τα μικρά, το έβγαζε η μάνα. Ξανάβαζα και το ξαναέβγαζε. Όλο και κάτι έμενε όμως και η δουλειά έγινε.
Είναι απαραίτητο μόλις βγουν τα μικρά. Όσο και να το βγάζει τότε εσύ να βάζεις.

----------


## Eliccaios

Παιδια μια παρατηρήσει δεν ξέρω άμα κάνω λάθος διαβάστε καλά το ποστ που ποσταρε>>>> (Εβαλα στην γουβα πριονιδι αλλα δεν το θελει και το πεταει στην γωνια στην τρυπα της φωλιας)
Μας λεει ο φιλος απο εδω μηπως η κοπελια 8ελει να γεμησει την φωλια γιατι αμα δεν το ηθελε θα το εβγαζε απο τη φωλια απο οτι καταλαβα εβαλε μονο στην καμπυλει που κανει η φωλια δεν εβαλε στρωση  πριονιδι.. Λογικο ειναι να το παει στην γωνιες διοτη δεν θα μπορουσε να την βολεφτει εγω στην δικια μου ειχα βαλει μια φορα στρωσει και το εφτιαξε μονη της και υπενθυμίζω η θηλυκές ειναι πολυ τυπικές σε αυτο το πραγμα αμα δεν θελουνε κάμποσο το βγαζουνε η δικια μ ειχε βγαλει λιγο πολυ οστε να βολεύετε και στην γουβα ειχε αφησει λιγο δεν νομιζω να το εκανε επειδει δεν το ηθελε μπορει απλα να μην ηθελε μονο εκει ....

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Καλησπερα. Η φιονα βγηκε λογικα απο το οιστρο της εχει ασπρισει καπως το καφε απο το σκουρο καφε που ηταν και δεν πολυ παει τωρα στην φωλια. Σε αντιθεση το αλλο ζευγαρι με τους αχρωμους χαλινους η Μονικα και ο Γυπας λογικα μπαινουν. Αυτες τις μερες της Μονικα απο ασπρος που ηταν ο χαλινος αρχιζει και γινεται καφε. Ο αρσενικος προσπαθει τρεις και λιγο να την βατεψει. Να βγαλω την φωλια απο τον Σαμερ και την Φιονα και να την βαλω στους αλλους ή να τους αγορασω καινουργια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον βγήκε το ένα θηλυκό από την αναπαραγωγική φάση αφαίρεσε τη φωλιά. Πλύνε την καλά, άσε την να στεγνώσει και  βάλε τη στο άλλο ζευγάρι εφόσον το θηλυκό ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά. Αν δεις ότι ξανά πυρώνει το άλλο ζευγάρι, τότε αγόρασε και μία δεύτερη!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Καλησπερα Χριστος Ανεστη!!!Το Σαββατο 15 του μηνος ειδα βατεμα απο την Φιονα και τον Σαμερ κατω στην αμμο! Απο τοτε δεν εχει ξαναγινει βατεμα απλως το θυληκο μπαινει στην φωλια και βγαινει. Στο αλλο ζευγαρακι στον Γυπα και την Μονικα που ειχαν αχρωμους χαλινους τωρα η Μονικα εχει σκουρο καφε και ο Γυπας βγαζει μπλε. Τους εβαλα και σε αυτους φωλια και το θυληκο μπαινει μεσα και την δαγκωνει!!

----------


## Χαρηςbudgie13

Καλησπερα. Η φιονα πεθανε απο αρρωστια. Την πηγα στον γιατρο αλλα δυστηχως δεν καταφερα τιποτα. Αν ζευγαρωσει το αλλο ζευγαρακι θα ενημερωσω

----------


## NickKo

Ποο πολυ κριμα το πουλακι .. λυπαμαι .. 
Απο τι αρρωστια σου ειπε ? Τι συμπτωματα ειχε ? 
Αναμενουμε ..


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Τι σου είπε ο γιατρός; το αρσενικό πως πήρε την απώλεια της συντρόφου;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

